# Have a chance to get bronze turkey poults, can I raise them w/chickens



## Mamaboid (May 9, 2012)

I am totally clueless when it comes to turkeys.  Can I raise them with my chickens?  Is there anything special I should know about them?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 9, 2012)

Turkeys are susceptible to a disease called Blackhead, which is carried by chickens (and also earthworms).  Raising them with chickens can be done, but it can also be deadly for the turkeys.  I like to keep them separate until the turkeys are several months old, then I keep a CLOSE eye on them. The moment they act sluggish they get treated with metronidazole.  It's usually hit or miss with me.  Some years I lose birds, some I don't.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 9, 2012)

*I think it mostly depends on your area. Some areas don't have blackhead, some do.


I've been raising my turkeys with my chickens for almost 2 years now and have never lost one.*


----------



## Mamaboid (May 9, 2012)

Thank you.  I will do a little research and see what our area looks like.


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2012)

I keep mine separated but it's mostly for convenience with me.  But occasionally someone hops a fence.  I haven't had any real troubles yet between them either in behavior or disease.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 10, 2012)

I have heard that it is risky.  But, my chickens, ducks, geese, turkey and guineas all live together.  So far, so good.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 10, 2012)

*One thing I did forget to mention, if they are in a small space or can get stuck in corners the turkeys WILL step on the chickens. 

That's the only reason I am separating mine this year.*


----------



## EventerGirl98 (May 15, 2012)

No, they can get Blackhead.


----------



## Stacykins (May 17, 2012)

I kept turkeys with my chickens, and they were all nice and healthy. They free range, so it isn't like they're swimming in eachother's poop. Turkeys do have a higher protein requirement, ESPECIALLY as poults, than chickens. 

BUT if I were to do it again, I'd keep them separate. The turkey hens would harass my chickens. The toms fought the roosters. The toms tried mating with my chickens hens, thus trying to crush them. The main tom got the axe when he slaughtered a broody hen's chicks and duckling (yes I put a duck egg under her) when the brood was three weeks old. They're all gone now, the turkeys, either at freezer camp or sold.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 21, 2012)

Turkeys can get Blackhead. I raise turkeys with my chickens. Some people will tell you not to do it because they will die. If you try and raise them with the chickens either the turkeys will die or they will live. If they die then they die. Now if they live then you are producing turkeys that have a resistance to Blackhead. I have had turkeys thrive and I have had some that died. Now my turkeys are living with the chickens without Blackhead. I say go for it! Besides free-range turkey is wonderful!


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 21, 2012)

YES YOU CAN ! But then again, you cannot. LOL !!


See, we live in AK, so black head dies over the winter, therefore our turkeys live w/ our chickens (currently only have 1 tho) BUT if the place you live, doesn't get cold enough over winter, you can't. Really truly depeneds on your area. If Black Head doesn't die over winter, your turkeys will get it and die

Well, there is ONE thing you can do... Come here.... *whispers* Give them to me....


----------

